# How do I dose Manganese???



## Richie38 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm having a manganese deficiency in my 20 gallon tank. I already dose with Flourish Comp, Iron and Postassium and I also use the Flourish Tabs. What can I get that has a good amount of Manganese in it?


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Are you sure it's manganese or magnesium?


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

What it is that shows there's a manganese deficiency happening?


----------



## Richie38 (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, on my amazons and hygrophillas have that dark vein look. My hygros also curl and start turning an ugly shade of green after a week of just sprouting out from the top, but, I don't think thats a manganese issue.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

how is your tank setup? params? if you're dosing flourish comp it should cover most of the deficiencies.


----------



## Richie38 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ph- 7.0
Ammonia- 0
Nitrite- 0
Nitrate- 5
gh- 9
kh- 3
temp- 82
bpm- 12

20 gallons
about 2 watts p/g


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Here you go:

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlourishTrace.html

over 6x times more Manganese than Flourish Comp itself.

Can't hurt.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

your temp is a bit high... turn it down to 76.
and what about your phosphates?
i don't think its a maganese issue... how about some pictures?


----------

